# Nibs at high magnification



## BRobbins629 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thought I would take some high magnification photos of 3 different medium point nibs. One of Lou's gold 18K one of Anthony's gold 14K and one steel from CSUSA.  DISCLAIMER: There may be some anomalies in the photographs so please don't try to draw too many conclusions from these.  I just thought it was interesting that the 2 gold nibs had a more round shape and that the steel nib was flatter on top.  

Anyone know what a professionally ground version would look like under magnification?  Do you want to smooth the top flat or shape it with some curves on the edges?


----------



## Kalai (Oct 10, 2007)

That is neet, how did you take the pictures through the micro scope?  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, I had to post this pic. I put some pics on the thread nib grinding. But I finally found a use for those little magnifying circles on the magnifying glass.Here is a pic of some nibs I re ground "under magnification"


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Anthony - that's what I was asking.  When you grind, it looks like you are just working on the bottom angle and not the general shape.  My pictures are from the top down.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2007)

Bruce, it may not show it in the photo, but on this particular grind "cursive italic" I grind the top, sides, front and bottom of the nib.


----------

